

Pair programming is not the best way to learn from a pet project - johanisma
http://johanisma.tumblr.com/post/3151865904/pair-programming-is-not-the-best-way-to-learn-from-a

======
MatthewDP
I would agree with the author. Pair programming just isn't practical. You've
got two developers working on the same problem, but at a much slower pace than
either of them would be if they were working on there own. It's much better
for one developer to work on a piece of code and then have the other review it
after a day or two of work.

